# Envi-Blocks instead of BioBricks



## Cath (Dec 23, 2007)

This is an update to my earlier thread on BioBricks:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/9889/P0/

My husband and his mother have been generally pleased with the BioBricks.  The heat is not as intense as cordwood, but it does seem to burn longer.  And there is less ash.  There are some other advantages that I won’t re-hash here.

Unfortunately, our local BioBricks supplier --Ken of South Shore Wood Pellets in Holbrook, MA-- has run out and he can't get any more. However, he is committed to buying 3 truckloads of "Envi-Blocks" from the manufacturer that bought its equipment from BioBricks.  If I understand correctly Tom Engells of BioBricks oversaw the installation of the equipment and did the training for Envi-Blocks. The manufacturer of the "Envi-Blocks" is “Barefoot Pellets”.  Ken believes they've been making pellets for 10 years. 

The first truckload came in yesterday morning and it’s already sold out. Given how quickly the BioBricks sold out he doesn't know if he'll be able to sell "single" packs or how much they would cost ... since he doesn't know how many there are per pallet. 

Because Envi-Blocks is further away (Pennsylvania instead of Connecticut) he will have to charge $10.00 more per pallet than he did for the BioBricks ($255.00 rather than $245.00). The pallets are the same size. 

I couldn't find a link for the manufacturer but here is a link to South Shore Wood Pellets. 

http://www.southshorewoodpellets.com/envi-blocks 

620 South Street 
Distribution Facility 
Holbrook, MA 02343 
1-617-590-1788 

I'm optimistic they will burn comparably to the BioBricks. 

Ken also mentioned that BioBricks may be building two more plants. One may be located in Maine which should reduce the shipping costs; therefore the price should be lower. Who knows when that might happen. 

When he received the first truck load Ken learned that although the pallets are shrink wrapped that there are no smaller packages or sample sizes. The individual Envi-Blocks are loose once the shrink wrap is taken off of the pallet. 

I'm guessing they were in a rush to fill the void in the market. They should have better packaging at some point but it could be awhile. It's something to take into consideration since it affects some of the convenience of the product in terms of unloading and stacking it. 

He did sell me a small amount out of the one pallet that he opened but I suspect it will be difficult for him to sell smaller amounts in any real volume. 

The delivery charges for 2 to 4 tons are as follows: up to 25 miles $36.00; 25+ $40.00. The rate probably drops for 5 tons or more. 

The Envi-Blocks are significantly larger than the BioBricks: 4.5 x 4 x 10.5 versus 3.5 x 3.5 x 6. There are 300 per pallet. 

Again, the cost per pallet is $255.00. I paid $1.00 per block for the Envi-Blocks I got yesterday. 

We put one in my Dad's fireplace, which isn't much of a real life test but for what it's worth it did hold its shape for quite awhile. 

I'll post back when we have a chance to do a test fire. 

I'm guessing the other two truckloads load will go quickly despite the packaging. He got a couple of phone calls while I was there and he was careful to explain that only the pallets are shrink wrapped but one caller from Cape Cod was going to make the trip anyway. 

At the risk of stating the obvious, South Shore Wood Pellets does in fact carry wood pellets. What may be noteworthy is that he currently carries 2 brands of premium pellets and he's working on a third. 

Apparently he doesn't want to be too dependent upon one manufacturer if they run into production problems. 

He did carry a corn product but no longer carries it due to quality issues. 

Craig, 
Let me know if I should cross post this in the pellet forum.


----------



## eernest4 (Dec 24, 2007)

Cath,

        copy & paste it into the pellet room. Good info on where to get pellets is always usefull.


----------



## webbie (Dec 24, 2007)

Even better, post it in the Fuel Price guide (at least the pellet prices and there is also a Biomass log submittal)....

thanks for the helpful post. I really like the idea of biomass logs (in general), because there are so many more stoves out there (hand fired), than Pellet Stoves, so the potential market is probably quite high. Still, it takes a big investment and a lot of work to make them, and it is very seasonal.


----------



## iceman (Dec 24, 2007)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Even better, post it in the Fuel Price guide (at least the pellet prices and there is also a Biomass log submittal)....
> 
> thanks for the helpful post. I really like the idea of biomass logs (in general), because there are so many more stoves out there (hand fired), than Pellet Stoves, so the potential market is probably quite high. Still, it takes a big investment and a lot of work to make them, and it is very seasonal.



have you seen the hearthwise logs??
evry time i go to leominster i pick up some and they are awesome they burn longer than wood
http://www.hearthwise.com/page/page/4064628.htm


----------



## Cath (Dec 24, 2007)

iceman said:
			
		

> ...
> have you seen the hearthwise logs??
> evry time i go to leominster i pick up some and they are awesome they burn longer than wood
> http://www.hearthwise.com/page/page/4064628.htm



Iceman,
Unfortunately I'm never in the Leominster area.   From their website, it doesn't look like they have any distributors in the Boston area.
~Cath


----------



## iceman (Dec 25, 2007)

Cath said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cath i am sorry to hear that maybe a friend could stop by?? 
but i was really asking our webmaster if he has heard or tried them.....
i am hardly down there but if i get within distance i try to grab at least ten of them.. the good thing is as long as they sta y dry they are good so even if its summer i try to pick up a couple as they do not require alot of space


----------



## begreen (Dec 25, 2007)

The Hearthwise logs are the same as the HomeFire Prest-Logs. Hearthwise is under license from Homefire to sell the logs. And yes, they are nice burners.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Home_Fire_Prest_Logs/


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 9, 2008)

Any News??


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2008)

No response from either the US distributor or the Canadian manufacturer.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 10, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> No response from either the US distributor or the Canadian manufacturer.




A pellet distributor i talked to yesterday told me they have the Bio-blocks and The envi? blocks. I was just wondering if there better then the bio.

John


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2008)

No news, cuz I'm in the wrong thread. Doh! This was in reference to the SmartLogs.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 10, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> No news, cuz I'm in the wrong thread. Doh! This was in reference to the SmartLogs.



It happens LOLOL


----------



## argus66 (Jan 10, 2008)

im very pleased with bio bricks i plan on buying a pallet next year, they rock....


----------



## argus66 (Jan 10, 2008)

im very pleased with bio bricks i plan on buying a pallet next year, they rock.... now im trying landman earth friendly logs got them at lows a little expensive but seem to burn good. stove safe....


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 10, 2008)

argus66 said:
			
		

> im very pleased with bio bricks i plan on buying a pallet next year, they rock.... now im trying landman earth friendly logs got them at lows a little expensive but seem to burn good. stove safe....




Thank you. John


----------



## argus66 (Jan 11, 2008)

is this your product?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

argus66 said:
			
		

> is this your product?




If this is directed at me-- No its not my product.I like to hear from the end user before i try something. thats why i will give my experiences to others.


----------



## Cath (Jan 11, 2008)

argus66 said:
			
		

> is this your product?



Argus, 
A representative of this company is a member of this forum.  I believe his member name is "BioPellet".
~Cath


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

Cath said:
			
		

> argus66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I asked him or her a Question and never got a response? The envi bricks do look bigger. i'm just not sure they are better???This is a great alternative to wood.


----------



## Cath (Jan 11, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> I asked him or her a Question and never got a response? The envi bricks do look bigger. i'm just not sure they are better???This is a great alternative to wood.



johnnywarm,
Did you actually PM him or did you simply post a question here hoping he would respond?  Either way I wouldn't be surprised if he is to busy with production to participate here.  I know they are having trouble meeting demand.  If you really want to hear from him but haven't PM'ed him yet then I would try that.

My inexpert impression based on what I've read here is that BioBricks are better.  But that Envi-Blocks aren't bad and are significantly better than the "Smart Logs" that someone mentioned recently.

I do know that BioBricks sold Barefoot Pellets (they make the Envi-Blocks) the equipment.  In fact, the Hearthnet member "BioPellet" reportedly went out and trained them.  Part of the agreement was that the size had to be different (not necessarily bigger but different).  From memory, visually, it looks like the BioBricks either used smaller wood particles or they are slightly more tightly compressed.  Which could help explain any minor difference in performance. 

The larger size might make it harder to use in a small stove without overstuffing it.

For more info you might try the thread I linked in my first post in this thread. 

~Cath


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

Cath said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks cath. I did do it in a thread. I hear that the bio-bricks bend or U when they are heated up or are burning. Did you see this when you used them???

John


----------



## Cath (Jan 11, 2008)

johnny,
Don't feel too slighted.  I threw in a casual question in a thread he was participating in fairly recently and never got a response.  Again, I assume he's a little pre-occupied with production.

I didn't scrutinize the BioBricks while they were burning but my husband reports a long slow burn when properly packed, which would seem to rule out the "accordion" effect you are asking about.

We still haven't run our stove with the Envi-Blocks yet but we did put one on a fire at my Dads over the holiday and I made a point of watching to see how well it held its shape.  It outlasted the small to medium sized logs on the fire for quite a long period.  From this I would have predicted performance as good as the BioBricks but at least one person on these boards has said that the BioBricks burned better.

~Cath


----------



## chaynes68 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a ton of envi blocks in my basement (well 3/4 ton now)....i am very happy with them.   I bought several packs of biobricks to test out the concept of manufactured firewood and was pleased with the results overall.  I like the envi block form factor better than biobricks since its a lot more like adding logs to the fire....envi blocks are longer than biobricks and stack more like cordwood.  I use a base of pallet wood with 3 blocks stacked on top and get 6-8 hours of burn time (I always have coals left in the morning....stove at 180-250).  On cold nights I use 4 and open the stove up a bit more.

Obviously I would prefer burning the stack of free (green) wood under my porch but I will just have to wait till next year.  I like both the biobricks and envi blocks and would have no problem buying another ton of either....if given the choice I do prefer envi blocks tho.

Chris


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

Cath said:
			
		

> johnny,
> Don't feel too slighted. I threw in a casual question in a thread he was participating in fairly recently and never got a response. Again, I assume he's a little pre-occupied with production.
> 
> 
> ~Cath




I understand about him being busy.I'm learning more from the end user lately so the delay is no problem.


This is a great way to burn and store wood.

John


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

chaynes68 said:
			
		

> On cold nights I use 4 and open the stove up a bit more.
> 
> 
> Chris



Chris thanks for the hands on report. Awsum. When you say"Open up the stove a bit more" are you talking about the door or the vent or "Flue"??

Do you know what the temp is at peak??? Hows storing it then wood HaHaHa.

John


----------



## chaynes68 (Jan 11, 2008)

Burning configurations i use:

**** Average burn ****
Stove pipe damper - Open full
Stove top damper - Closed
Stove Primary Air - Closed 100%
Wood Supply - Pallet wood coals with 3 envi blocks stacked on top
Stove pipe temp: 400F
Stove top temp: 350-400F
Burn time: 6-8 hours

**** Its cold out burn ****
Stove pipe damper - Open full
Stove top damper - Closed
Stove Primary Air - Closed 80%
Wood Supply - Pallet wood/envi block coals with 4 envi blocks stacked on top
Stove pipe temp: 500F
Stove top temp: 400-425F
Burn time: 6-8 hours


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

chaynes68 said:
			
		

> Burning configurations i use:
> 
> **** Average burn ****
> Stove pipe damper - Open full
> ...




Thank you Chaynes68.


----------



## Cath (Jan 11, 2008)

Below are the official BioBricks instructions for packing the stove.  There are two different methods so you'll want to check to see which applies to your stove.

http://www.biopellet.net/instructions.html

The stacking method for the Envi-Blocks should be similar but modification will probably be necessary to make sure you don't have too much fuel in the fire box, especially if you have a smaller stove. 

One important point, while you can build your coal bed from regular cord wood, you shouldn't add the Bricks/Blocks to a cord wood fire.  Especially if you have a catalytic stove.  

First you would be defeating one of the advantages of the uniform Bricks/Blocks, which seems to limit the air flow and create a slow sustained burn.  That's why you pack them  against each other.  Second, all that air flow makes it burn too hot and you risk overfiring the stove.  We did this with our catalytic stove and turned the opening near the catalytic converter (I forget what it's called) a magnificent but alarming shade of red.  

~Cath


----------



## cogger (Jan 11, 2008)

Cath said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, our local BioBricks supplier --Ken of South Shore Wood Pellets in Holbrook, MA-- has run out and he can't get any more.



That is why this year I pre ordered 4 tons and made sure I had them this season. I understand eveyones skeptisism and try before you buy. But when I discovered I liked them my local dealer was out the year before last.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

Cath said:
			
		

> Below are the official BioBricks instructions for packing the stove. There are two different methods so you'll want to check to see which applies to your stove.
> 
> http://www.biopellet.net/instructions.html
> 
> ...





Thank you Cath. It seems like a great alternative to wood. I know people where skeptical at first about pellets. Now there the norm.


I'm going to grab some.

John


----------



## chaynes68 (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW...while burning biobricks I was very carefull about stacking to limit airflow etc but they still burned very hot.  What I observed is that as they burn the "gaps" between bricks open up allowing more airflow thru the stack which makes them burn hotter I suppose (NS orientation in my stove). 

IMO (disclaimer i'm a newbie) the envi blocks don't burn anything like biobricks even though they are constructed from the same base material.  Because they are larger I think they burn very similar to cordwood (mine is mostly green so take this with a grain of salt).  The worst experience I have had with them was one day I had 3 of them burning and left the primary air about 50% open.  After about 2 hours the blocks looked like a glowing red sponges and the stove top temps were 600 degrees and stove pipe temps were 800.   I closed down the primary air and temps dropped back to a very normal range in short order.  I would not consider those temps anything close to a runaway stove....just a little on the hot side for me and my tiny cabin.  I treat envi blocks just like cordwood and have had no real issues to date.

OBSERVATION:  Envi blocks DO expand quite a bit!  my stoves top damper is held down by gravity to some degree.  I can totally see an envi block expanding enough to open the top damper if packed in there.  Not sure what would happen if wedged into the front glass or ceramic reburner etc.  I make it a point to leave at least an inch between my stack and the top of the stove.



			
				Cath said:
			
		

> Below are the official BioBricks instructions for packing the stove.  There are two different methods so you'll want to check to see which applies to your stove.
> 
> http://www.biopellet.net/instructions.html
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 11, 2008)

[quote author="chaynes68" date="1200101020"]FWIW...while burning biobricks I was very carefull about stacking to limit airflow etc but they still burned very hot.  What I observed is that as they burn the "gaps" between bricks open up allowing more airflow thru the stack which makes them burn hotter I suppose (NS orientation in my stove). 

IMO (disclaimer i'm a newbie) the envi blocks don't burn anything like biobricks even though they are constructed from the same base material.  Because they are larger I think they burn very similar to cordwood (mine is mostly green so take this with a grain of salt).  The worst experience I have had with them was one day I had 3 of them burning and left the primary air about 50% open.  After about 2 hours the blocks looked like a glowing red sponges and the stove top temps were 600 degrees and stove pipe temps were 800.   I closed down the primary air and temps dropped back to a very normal range in short order.  I would not consider those temps anything close to a runaway stove....just a little on the hot side for me and my tiny cabin.  I treat envi blocks just like cordwood and have had no real issues to date.

OBSERVATION:  Envi blocks DO expand quite a bit!  my stoves top damper is held down by gravity to some degree.  I can totally see an envi block expanding enough to open the top damper if packed in there.  Not sure what would happen if wedged into the front glass or ceramic reburner etc.  I make it a point to leave at least an inch between my stack and the top of the stove.

[Great review


----------



## doglady (Nov 15, 2010)

I am using Hearthwise logs. They are phenomenal-last up to 12 hours. I put a couple in at 10 PM and at 8 AM they are still going so all I have to do is thrown a few more on. They are more expensive than the Envi blocks. My sister is using those. The Hearthwise are heavier and I think last longer. I paid $1092 plus delivery for 2.5 pallets (920 logs). It seemed like a lot but when I factored in that I do not have to stack wood and then clean up in the spring and that I am not wasting at least 1/2 cord of wood that is too large and I can't use it because no matter that they say they will cut to size, they always throw some long ones in. I'm still burning wood leftover from last year and next year will have to buy more Hearthwise logs so it may not be affordable because I go through at least 5 cords of wood every year. Also, another really good thing is that my back isn't killing me!

website is:
http://www.hearthwise.com


----------

